# Synaptics TouchPad disconnects on ThinkPad T14



## pacija (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi,

I am running stable/13 on ThinkPad T14 AMD laptop. Every few boots my touchpad gets disconnected. Rebooting brings it back.

Xorg.0.log just states "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: device removed" (see attached file). I have also attached dmesg.

I know this laptop is fairly new, that's why I run stable/13, to get modesetting driver through graphics/drm-devel-kmod.

I have dual-boot with Windows, problem is not present there, so it shouldn't be faulty hardware.

Is there anything I can do except to wait for a fix?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2021)

Try this:

Find this Touchpad device on the *usbconfig(8)* output.

Example output from my system:


```
% usbconfig
ugen1.1: <0x1033 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.3: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd. Integrated Camera> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (200mA)
ugen0.4: <Logitech USB Receiver> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
```

The lets assume your device is at *ugen0.2* device.

Disable power saving for it:


```
# usbconfig -d 0.2 power_on
```

Not sure that would help but worth a try ...


----------



## pacija (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you! I'm going to try it on next occurrence and report back.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2021)

pacija said:


> Thank you! I'm going to try it on next occurrence and report back.


I think you should try to do that 'before' it disables.


----------

